# Garmin eTrex 30



## Bobster (19. September 2011)

Hat hier schon jemand verlässliche Informationen wann 
das o.g. in D-Land erhältlich ist ?

Im Netz wird ein Fenster von 1.9.2011 - 6.12.2011 angegeben |kopfkrat

...oder ist es wahrscheinlich so wie im wahren Leben:

Lieferbar zum Weihnachtsgeschäft |uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

.....push....:q

'hab schon überall gegoogelt und telefoniert #x


Hat jemand einen Bekannten, der einen Freund hat,
dessen Frau von der Frau eines ..........:q

Vermutungen ?
Informationen ?
Fakten ?


----------



## Sockeye (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Ich habe das Gerät auf der Outdoor in Friedrichhafen getestet. Umgehauen hat es mich nicht wirklich.

Aber wenn du so scharf drauf bist dann kaufe es doch einfach: http://garmin.outdoorkompetenz.com/garmin-etrex-30/a-273035/

viel Spaß beim Beta-Testen...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Bobster (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Danke schon mal für die Info 

Als Beta-Tester sehe ich mich gerade nicht,
aber als "Konsument" hat man neben dieser Aufgabe
sicherlich nur noch sicher zu stellen,
das man "besteuert" werden kann :q

Naja, Geduld ist sicher einer der besten anglerischen
Tugenden.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Vom Sauerland aus ist es doch gar nicht soweit nach Paderborn...

Hast Du diese Information eines der AB-Werbepartner schon gelesen?
Ich denke, dort wird man Dir kompetent weiterhelfen können.:m


----------



## Bobster (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Manchmal sieht man im Sauerland den Wald vor lauter
Bäumen nicht :q

......brauche es aber nicht zum angeln...

'werde aber gleich dort 'mal anrufen.

Eventuell gibt es ja noch einige Infos.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Bisr Du auch aktiver Geocacher?


----------



## Bobster (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bisr Du auch aktiver Geocacher?


Nö, eher berufsmäßig mit dem Wandern beschäftigt.


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

It's alive !!!!!!!

Gestern eingetroffen-wie schön :l


Dann werde ich heute mal das Ding "kalibrieren"


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*



Bobster schrieb:


> It's alive !!!!!!!
> 
> Gestern eingetroffen-wie schön :l
> 
> ...



Gibst du uns einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht, wenn du das Teil ein wenig in Gebrauch hattest?
Bin auch interessiert =)


----------



## Sockeye (8. November 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

Bin auch mal gespannt. Vor Allem ob es stimmt, dass das Routing mit OSM Karten nicht mehr funktioniert (als Fußgänger über die Autobahn etc)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2011)

*AW: Garmin eTrex 30*

'hab's jetzt 1 Woche zum Trackaufzeichnen benutz
und bin sehr zufrieden. Schwäbische Alb 
Naja, war ja auch zu erwarten.
Die abgespeckte Version der Topo D. ist zumindest zum "Track auf Karte anzeigen" brauchbar und ja auch umsonst 
Ansonsten arbeite ich die Tracks zuhaus in TTQV4 ein.

Alle anderen Funktion sind brauchbar, vorhanden und teilweise beeindruckend.

Das routing habe ich noch nicht benutzt, wird aber noch speziell unter die Lupe genommen.

Nach einer Woche testen, allerdings nicht aller Funktionen,
bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich denke, ich hole mir aber doch noch die komplette Version der TOPO Deutschland.


----------

